# No more negative thinking!



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

You all know me as WTFAust.

If you've read many of my threads, you'll probably see that I am one of the WORST people negatively.
That was true, I was always beating myself down, never giving myself credit for things.
I never thought that I could go and do something: I always thought that I could not.
I kept telling myself, that I suck at everything, and kept letting that get me down all the time.

*NO MORE!

No more negative thinking!
No more looking down on myself!
From now on, I'm gonna keep myself up!
I'm not gonna fall like that again. That's lame!
I'm gonna keep strong.
I'm gonna work real hard, and do my best!
No matter how many times I get knocked down, I'll always get back up. And keep doing so until I win!
No more negative thinking! I'm gonna congratulate myself from now on!
I'll be my own cheerleading squad if I have to!
I'm gonna keep working hard, until I get to where I want to be!
...

I know there will be times when I fail to do this.
But believe me, I won't give up. 
That's the best I can do for myself.

No more negative thinking. No more negative thinking.

*


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Awesome man! Positivity will attract people towards you as well.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

WTFAust said:


> You all know me as WTFAust.
> 
> If you've read many of my threads, you'll probably see that I am one of the WORST people negatively.
> That was true, I was always beating myself down, never giving myself credit for things.
> ...


wow..This is the best thread I've ever read..Thanks a lot ..It helped me to overcome my negativity ..


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

:yay Best post ever!

This is the kind of positivity we all need.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

YEAH!


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

WhoDey85 said:


> Awesome man! Positivity will attract people towards you as well.


Let's hope so :lol



santosh680 said:


> wow..This is the best thread I've ever read..Thanks a lot ..It helped me to overcome my negativity ..


Anytime!



Invisigirl said:


> :yay Best post ever!
> 
> This is the kind of positivity we all need.


Thanks! You're right. I KNOW for a FACT that many SAS'ers are greater than we think we are. We just need to believe it for ourselves. We ARE greater than we think.



Knife said:


> YEAH!


YEAH!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

One of the best threads ever :clap :clap


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Wonderful! It was a pleasure to read your post, and I am so glad that you are determined to inspire change within yourself. I hope you will continue this positive thinking, and I wish you best of luck!

With a positive outlook, you can do anything you want to! :yay


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

That's great! Just remember to remind yourself of these things, and no matter how bad you're feeling, remember it's only temporary and things can always improve. You just have to find the strength to get yourself back up, and if you've done it before, you can surely do it again too. Remember you're a human being, a great person with feelings and thoughts, and things to share with others, and that others will support you too, even if it is from afar  Best of luck friend!


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> One of the best threads ever :clap :clap


Really! Thanks!



Starless Sneetch said:


> Wonderful! It was a pleasure to read your post, and I am so glad that you are determined to inspire change within yourself. I hope you will continue this positive thinking, and I wish you best of luck!
> 
> With a positive outlook, you can do anything you want to! :yay


Exactly! We just gotta work hard and never give up.



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> That's great! Just remember to remind yourself of these things, and no matter how bad you're feeling, remember it's only temporary and things can always improve. You just have to find the strength to get yourself back up, and if you've done it before, you can surely do it again too. Remember you're a human being, a great person with feelings and thoughts, and things to share with others, and that others will support you too, even if it is from afar  Best of luck friend!


Thanks! I relay that to everyone else here too!


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah!!!!!!  you're awesome!!!! No need to feel down on yourself


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

Positivity suits you good Sir.

I read somewhere that you don't suffer from SA that much anymore, is this new-found positivity in anyway linked to that?


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

Voyager said:


> Positivity suits you good Sir.
> 
> I read somewhere that you don't suffer from SA that much anymore, is this new-found positivity in anyway linked to that?


Yup. Definitely.
At least, it's been MUCH easier to cope with.


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

WTFAust said:


> Yup. Definitely.
> At least, it's been MUCH easier to cope with.


Coping with it better and better over time is the same as improving, yes? :b

OnT: The list is awesome, always remember it when feeling that negativity.


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

Voyager said:


> Coping with it better and better over time is the same as improving, yes? :b
> 
> OnT: The list is awesome, always remember it when feeling that negativity.


Exactly. Just gotta keep trucking on I guess.


----------

